# Keyboard shortcut



## a129878 (Aug 26, 2010)

what is the virtual console key stroke to page up and down the 7 virtual consoles in a BSD server ?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 26, 2010)

Hit scroll-lock and then pg-up/donw or arrow keys up/down
When want to loave, hit scroll-lock again


----------



## shuxuef (Aug 26, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Hit scroll-lock and then pg-up/donw or arrow keys up/down
> When want to loave, hit scroll-lock again



I thought a129878 is asking how to switch between consoles, which is realized by pressing (ctrl+)Alt+ F1 to (ctrl+)Alt + F8 for those 8 consoles.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2010)

a129878 said:
			
		

> what is the virtual console key stroke to page up and down the 7 virtual consoles in a BSD server ?



To switch to the next console, it's PrintScrn.  See syscons(4).
But alt-f1, alt-f2, etc are more convenient.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 27, 2010)

shuxuef said:
			
		

> I thought a129878 is asking how to switch between consoles, which is realized by pressing (ctrl+)Alt+ F1 to (ctrl+)Alt + F8 for those 8 consoles.



I wasn't sure....


----------



## Stefan Andritoiu (Mar 9, 2015)

graudeejs said:


> Hit scroll-lock and then pg-up/donw or arrow keys up/down
> When want to leave, hit scroll-lock again


What can I do if I don't have a ScrollUnlock key? I have an Inspiron 3537, and it doesn't seem to have a Scroll Unlock key.


----------



## shuxuef (Mar 9, 2015)

Stefan Andritoiu said:


> What can i do if i don't have a ScrollUnlock key? I have an Inspiron 3537, and it doesn't seem to have a Scroll Unlock key.



While graudeejs didn't mention a ScrollUnlock key, you might be saying that you don't even have a ScrollLock key? If you don't have a ScrollLock key, then you might want to learn how to use a terminal multiplexer, e.g. sysutils/tmux, which also allows you to do copy-and-paste without using your mouse.

But someone else might have a better suggestion.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2015)

Stefan Andritoiu said:


> What can I do if I don't have a ScrollUnlock key? I have an Inspiron 3537, and it doesn't seem to have a Scroll Unlock key.



On some Dells, Fn-F6 is the scroll lock combination.


----------

